# SS report 2-12 White bass fishing in the lake



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We got a break from the howling wind today so I eased The Mighty Red-Fin out of beautiful Beacon Bay Marina about 7:30 this morning and went looking for white bass on the south end.
They were plentiful, though mostly undersized. I caught them in several places and once satisfied that there were plenty around I cruised slowly looking for some bigger fish on the downscan.

I found a couple of schools of larger fish and I caught a limit of keepers with a one large sow(15") in the mix by noon. Most keepers were 12" to 13" and a lot of 9" to 10" to keep the rod bending.
It was good action with a pretty steady flow of schools of white bass coming by.

All were caught on Ducktrackers famous Lipper Ripper 3/4oz white slab.
The water was 62 degrees and in very good shape, a nice sea green.

I decided to do the :walkingsmand gave them to a nice couple I meet fishing today. 
It was the lady's birthday, so a mess of white bass was a good gift, along with a little fishing lesson to get them on the fish.
When I left it seemed like they had the hang of it.
However I had none to take a picture of, so a good drone shot beautiful Beacon Bay Marina will have to do.

If you want to skip the ramp rage and crowds up the river and in the creeks, give me a call, there are plenty of white bass in the lake.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome report. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

It was good seeing you out there Shadslinger. We caught w/b till we had enough. Every stop produced fish. It was absolutely beautiful today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Way to go Loy and Robert.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow just think about how many fish are up river to spawn and there are still that many in the main lake. 

I wonder just how many white bass are in Lake Livingston.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

lx22f/c said:


> It was good seeing you out there Shadslinger. We caught w/b till we had enough. Every stop produced fish. It was absolutely beautiful today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Robert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great report !!


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

way to go Robert and Loy, good to see you back on the water Robert


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

There's a Ducktracker sighting in that Drone shot :doowapsta


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the report sir


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great for Loy and Robert!!

I admit I am looking forward to Tuesday's rains, maybe it will wake up the big females.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Wow just think about how many fish are up river to spawn and there are still that many in the main lake.
> 
> I wonder just how many white bass are in Lake Livingston.


I've was wondering the same thing excellent question,great job getting on em fellas!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Those guys are unstoppable. lol

Nice work fellas!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Looking good Robert and Loy. I hope to get out soon. We had to but the Kenner in the shop as the tilt and trim was not working. Motor would not trim down. What an upset but found that out early so we will not miss that much of the fist of the year run. Should have her back in a few day or a week or so. Look forward to see you both on the water. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yes, thanks for posting and great report.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went back today and fished a while. I did not have long to fish, but it was red hot for white bass. 
At every stop I caught them instantly on the first drop of a Lipper Slipper slab from Ducktracker. 
I even tried some spots I have never fished before just to see, and they would bite.

About one in three is a solid keeper(12") and about one in ten is a good one(13"-15"). A whole lot of 9 to 11 inch fish.
The bigger fish were hugging the bottom in most spots. In some places there would be good ones suspend at 20'.

Once I got them going they would blow up nice.
I kept 10 that were 13' to 15" in the live well, only to let them go because it was a :walkingsmkind of day.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great report. Thanks gonna give it a shot with Ducktracker this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang Loy great job. Now I see why someone posted about what's harder to locate, white bass or Sasquatch!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Nice*

Only an expert like Loy can do this!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

If a Sasquatch could be found with a fish finder Loy would catch one of those too...


----------

